# Variety



## Terry D (Nov 13, 2016)

A few more from around my yard.


----------



## escorial (Nov 13, 2016)

the dog pic is kind of good..but the more one looks the more i see the joy in the face,the pose and the beauty which is always admired by humans...cool pic's allround


----------



## Gumby (Nov 13, 2016)

All beautiful! 

Those sky shots are stunning and the leaves...just lovely. That last shot of the statue in the leaves, quirky and interesting, too.


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 13, 2016)

Love the leaves!


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 16, 2016)

I need my sunglasses on.... the sunset photos are stunning... when I try to take a pic of the sky, it always looks washed out and never has the drama that your pics have.... 
I love the pic of your canine buddy.. he is fabulous...


----------



## Terry D (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks, everyone. The dog is Jessie, a nine-and-a-half year old golden retriever, and one of my favorite photographic targets. I live on a ridge between two river valleys which gives me great views of sunrises and sunsets.


----------

